# Finding kale in Dubai



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, I love juicing, but an sorely missing kale in the mix. It's never available at the usual suspects - Union Co-op, Carefour, Spinney's, etc. Seems like they don't even stock it, it's not with the veggies and not with the herbs....

A good tip on where to find kale in DXB would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

nite said:


> Hi all, I love juicing, but an sorely missing kale in the mix. It's never available at the usual suspects - Union Co-op, Carefour, Spinney's, etc. Seems like they don't even stock it, it's not with the veggies and not with the herbs.... A good tip on where to find kale in DXB would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. :fingerscrossed:


Go to /snip
I found many answers there. I'm not in Dubai yet but I would like to know myself. Waitrose on Al Thanya was one answer.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I see it in Spinneys Town Centre all the time.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

the waitrose in marina mall often has curly kale imported from the usa. but it is also grown locally and organically. available through Ripe.

not sure exactly when the growing season is but it's at least ten weeks long. ripe will deliver and you can buy whole boxes of local organic produce for cheaper than some of the supermarkets.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Spinneys at the Mercato Mall also has it.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Spinneys. (Import, non-organic)

Waitrose. (Import, non-organic) AED25 per bunch

Ripe. (Local, Organic) AED10 per bunch

Greenhearts (Local, Organic) They have 6 types and they also do "juice boxes" delivered straight to your door! AED11/12 per bunch

The Farmers' Market On The Terrace every Friday morning near the Burj sell small bunches of organic Kale for AED5! However, they go fast so you better get there early.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

How early for the farmers' market please?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

StewartC said:


> How early for the farmers' market please?



It starts at 9am. I got there at 10am once and they had sold out of kale.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

One day IzzyBella you will make a very good wife!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> It starts at 9am. I got there at 10am once and they had sold out of kale.


Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> One day IzzyBella you will make a very good wife!


I already am one!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

StewartC said:


> How early for the farmers' market please?


ripe also do a farmers market on friday and saturday every week [as well as delivery options] and they will hold stuff for you if you call ahead and tell them you are coming to get it at the market. i've done that to ensure i get my kale!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. I really appreciate it. I just got back from the Fruit and Veggie Market in Ras Al Khor with no luck. Someone said come at 8-9am, but chances seemed slim that the intel was credible. I'll either order from Ripe or make the road trip to Greenheart or one of the above mentioned Spinneys. I live in Mirdiff so it's kind of a mission to drive 45 min for kale, but it would really compliment my juices so well....


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Greenheart also deliver.


----------

